

A Better OpenVPN GUI Icon - sakis
http://oitibs.com/a-better-openvpn-gui-client/

======
cyberjunkie
What it needs is a very simple UI, setup process for mass adoption. It's one
of those things that makes people hesitate. Instead they opt for simpler stuff
like Hamachi, Tunggle, etc.

I haven't used it in ages, if I'm brutally honest.

------
andrewcooke
looks like a chat icon (someone's head and shoulders in silhouette). is it
similar to kopete's? [edit: nope. no idea what it's reminding me of, but sure
i've seen something similar]

~~~
u12481632
You can see the big version of this icon on the openvpn site. The OSS image is
similar just green without the lock.

~~~
andrewcooke
oh, i'm an idiot. yes, it's the OSS image. no idea why i think it's associated
with chat.

